# Packed court



## Nana22

Hi All,

Packed court translation into Romanian would be "curte reunita" ?


Thanks,
Nana


----------



## farscape

Cred că nu, mai degrabă sala în care are loc procesul e plină, umplută  pâna la refuz, dar mi-e greu să mă pronunţ aşa, fără context 

Later,


----------



## ccdan

asa e, "packed" inseamna plina, in care e inghesuiala mare


----------



## Nana22

Am inteles. Multumesc mult pt ajutor.


----------

